# Syfy show return dates - SG:U, Sanctuary & more



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

From: http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/02/22/syfy-sarah-connor-chronicles-exclusive/

I'm going to post this in the "Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2010/2011" thread of "Now Playing - TV Show Talk" as well, since it's a bit more appropriate, but thought it's be useful here as well.

Syfy has just announced wide its spring return dates for Stargate Universe and other shows:

- Stargate Universe- Returns Monday, March 7, at 10 p.m. (Final Episodes)

- Sanctuary - Returns Friday, April 15, at 10 p.m.

- Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files - Season 2 Premiere Wednesday, March 23, at 10 p.m.

- Marcel's Quantum Kitchen - Series Premiere Tuesday, March 22, at 10 p.m.

- Destination Truth: Live St. Patrick's Day Investigation - Thursday, March 17, at 9 p.m.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

"Marcel&#8217;s Quantum Kitchen"?

What in the world is that? A guy who leaps from recipie to recipie, trying to cook right what was once cooked wrong?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh good grief...

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/18/marcels-quantum-kitchen-puts-the-final-nail-in-syfys-coffin/

I am SO sorry I did that internet search.

Also interesting that it's apparently been in the can for nearly a year.

If this is an example of what Comcast is going to be getting NBC and its subsidiaries to do...


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Oh good grief...
> 
> http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/18/marcels-quantum-kitchen-puts-the-final-nail-in-syfys-coffin/
> 
> ...


This was order before Comcast took over. It will most likely die quick death. It my understanding that the new person in charge of programing for NBC/U is very piss off with the previous person for letting Southland go.


----------



## kdpickett (Jul 31, 2007)

Who thought this show was a good idea? Leave this genre to the Food Network, please. 
Hopefully, someday, they will create a real Science Fiction channel and maybe it will be one WITHOUT reality shows.

About the only thing I like on SyFy these days are Warehouse 13 and ST:TNG re-runs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

A cooking and catering show?

Is that supposed to help them hold the wrestling audience for an extra hour?


Sheeeesh!


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Or why I don't watch SyFy anymore.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I actually found I had the quantum cooking show on my wish list. It was quickly deleted when I read the description. I thought it was either a cooking science show, you know the chemistry and physics of what happens to food or one of those shows where experimental cooks make weird food.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Unless their meals consist of roasted Klingon targs, washed down with Romulan ale, that has no business on an (alleged) sci fi channel.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!!! There are people making food with odd mixtures of tastes and textures that go to the edges of food science. That would have been an interesting show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

allan said:


> Unless their meals consist of roasted Klingon targs, washed down with Romulan ale, that has no business on an (alleged) sci fi channel.


This.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw the preview and put it back on my wish list. He does play with food science. There are some top chefs doing strange things with food so thie may be a show about that kind of radical cooking.


----------

